# Body of Divinity (Thomas Watson)



## RamistThomist (Oct 9, 2019)

Watson, Thomas. _Body of Divinity_. Banner of Truth.

This is a shorter review than I usually do. 

Most people say that Chesterton is the wittiest or best aphorist, but truth be told he doesn't hold a candle to Thomas Watson. This book combines deep theology with a delightful style of writing. It is a running commentary on the Shorter Catechism, questions 1-39. Watson demonstrates how the truths logically follow from each other.

For the most part he gives each section a thorough treatment without being wordy or unnecessarily lengthy. The writing is warm and prayerful. The section on heaven has few equals.

Reactions: Like 4 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 9, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> This is a shorter review than I usually do.



Hence, I read it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 10, 2019)

People may be aware that the Banner edition is in 3 volumes. The other 2 volumes are WSC expositions on the Lord's prayer, and the 10 commandments. However, the edition by Solid Ground Christian Books includes all 3 volumes in the one book (it is 'Spurgeon's edition' of this work).


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 10, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Most people say that Chesterton is the wittiest or best aphorist, but truth be told he doesn't hold a candle to Thomas Watson.



I consider Watson as _the_ Master of the one-liner. As rhymes to a poet, he speaks one pithy saying after another in quick succession. Here is a link to a bunch of his sayings.

This is perhaps my favorite work of Watson's: (Heaven Taken by Storm is another)
*The Great Gain of Godliness*
Practical Notes on Malachi 3:16-18
  PART ONE 
 THE CHARACTER OF THE GODLY 
1 Holding Fast in Evil Days 3
2 The Godly and the Fear of God 12
3 Reasons to Fear God 17
4 Walking in the Fear of God 19
5 The Excellence of the Fear of God 25
6 Is the Fear of God in Our Hearts? 37
7 The Godly Should Speak of God 62
8 The Godly Should Meditate on God’s Name 76
 PART TWO 
 THE GOOD EFFECTS OF GODLINESS 
9 God Regards the Piety of His People 95
10 God Records the Piety of His People 101
11 God Rewards the Piety of His People 111
12 God Rewards His People by Owning Them 119
13 God Rewards His People by Honouring Them 126
14 God Rewards His People by Sparing Them 141
15 The Righteous and the Wicked Discerned 150
16 A Consolation in Affliction 155​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

